
Rafale Ride Leads to Inadvertent Ejection by Overstressed Passenger - pintxo
https://aviationweek.com/defense-space/aircraft-propulsion/rafale-ride-leads-inadvertent-ejection-overstressed-passenger
======
rmason
This is an incredible example of the consequences not only of bad design but
failure to test every possible scenario.

~~~
pintxo
Possibly bad design with regards to the placement of the ejection seat box.

But surely bad user training, as no one should sit in such a plane without
being properly strapped in.

It’s another example to learn from why procedures and consistent training are
helpful.

